# Is it odd to bring lunchboxes to university?



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

I know that I shouldn't be particularly worried about this, but I was wondering if it is odd to bring a lunch box to university, graduate school in particular.

I have graduate orientation all day tomorrow ( from 8 AM-5 PM) and I don't want to spend money on the food court or cafeteria. I also have a 15 minute break between back to back classes when school starts so I need to bring something to tide me over.

The only answer is packing lunch since I am on a tight budget and a lunch box seems the only solution. I just don't want people to think I am weird for lugging around my lunchbox, especially on the first day when we have to make 'connections and socialise'.


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

Maybe leave it in your car until it is time for lunch? That's what I did. I also carried a cute 'adult' insolated lunch bag. I hope you are not thinking of bringing a tin Powerrangers lunch box or something like that lol, because that might be a little weird. Or use a paper bag.

Also, make sure it doesn't omit an unpleasant smell.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

lisac1919 said:


> Maybe leave it in your car until it is time for lunch? That's what I did. I also carried a cute 'adult' insolated lunch bag. I hope you are not thinking of bringing a tin Powerrangers lunch box or something like that lol, because that might be a little weird. Or use a paper bag.
> 
> Also, make sure it doesn't omit an unpleasant smell.


I got a hefty LL Bean lunchbox with my initials monogrammed on it:
















Preventing unpleasant odours may be difficult to prevent since I enjoy ethnic foods. I hope people don't mind the smell of curry.

Once I was banned from a class during AP testing because I had to bring my lunch and eat it in between my back to back tests. I packed a tuna sandwich and a girl complained about the smell so I was banished outside.

I guess everyone has their certain food-smell aversions.


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

shyguy1990 said:


> I got a hefty LL Bean lunchbox with my initials monogrammed on it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it would probably be better to sacrifice the type of food you like just for one day to avoid a similar situation happening again. Also it can be unpleasant for people to randomly smell food in the classroom. Maybe pack a sandwhich or something? Also what about the idea of leaving it in the car?


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

lisac1919 said:


> Also what about the idea of leaving it in the car?


The problem with that is the 15 minutes between my two afternoon classes. The car park is pretty far away so it would be difficult to run to the car and back .

Maybe I will just pack a small snack in my backpack then eat later at my flat.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I brought my lunchbox to school last year as a commuter (i'm an undergrad though) and never got any comments or weird looks. Some other people do it too, especially if they have back-to-back classes or problems with the dining hall food. I would assume that most people in grad school would be mature enough not to judge you based on a lunchbox. For foods that smell, I just put them in tupperware so the lunchbox doesn't smell like food when I open it.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Just bring a regular school bag with you and put your 'lunchbox' inside the bag.



shyguy1990 said:


> Once I was banned from a class during AP testing because I had to bring my lunch and eat it in between my back to back tests. I packed a tuna sandwich and a girl complained about the smell so I was banished outside.


Umm, yeah. Don't do that.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> Umm, yeah. Don't do that.


I didn't know so many people disliked the smell of tuna.

I usually pack it in a small, separate tupper-ware container then spread it on bread for my sammich.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

No lunch bags aren't odd... I mostly just carry my food in my regular school bag though lol. I don't like carrying many bags around, and most of the stuff goes inside a tupperware container or plastic baggy that can be thrown out later.


----------



## glossy95 (Sep 27, 2012)

Actually that's not weird at all. But I myself don't really like taking lunchbox. And if I were you, I'd just put few breads in my bag. And they don't smell too.


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

I keep my food in a plastic bag


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

I don't eat. But yeah I can see how that would be an issue for someone with SA. I'd agree with above and as long as you're not bringing in kindergarten-style lunchboxes you should be all right, after all you need to store that food somewhere right?


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't think it's weird. I'm bringing a lunchbox with me. I'm not sure if I'll use it all of the time but I take a lunchbox to work so...I don't think it's weird to take one when you're going to your classes. If anyone comments on it just say you gotta eat! Humans in general understand that, haha.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

Lol I don't think people are against the smell of tuna, more of the fact it's a strong obnoxious odor that doesn't really make a good air freshener 

Any food really, Indian food can be strong, Spanish, etc... Just get something less strong and obnoxious...to much of an attention getter. If you do want something strong, at least make it fruit or something so the air has a nice sweet fruity smell (but fruits don't normally have a strong scent...oranges can sometimes...)

Anyways I don't think it's weird, as long as its not a kid type one and a bit more mature


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm assuming your gonna need a backpack of sorts to take notes. Just put your lunch in there. Much better solution then risking a stinking curry fury outbreak.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

BelowtheCurrent said:


> I'm assuming your gonna need a backpack of sorts to take notes. Just put your lunch in there. Much better solution then risking a stinking curry fury outbreak.


Lol, I am still fighting the curry smell left over from last week when i cooked some masala curry. I am just glad I didn't cook panang curry, or my kitchen would really smell.

As for putting the lunchbox in my backpack, I'm afraid it won't work because the lunchbox is too big.

I figure sod it all! I'm gonna just carry it and if I look like a simpleton to others, then it really doesn't make a difference. I am not gonna starve because of what others may think.

I already had to go without food in undergrad because I was too afraid to leave my room at times and take the risk of bumping into my flatmates.

No more, I say.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Honestly mate, no one cares, they really don't. Go for it.


----------



## PandaPurrp (Jan 30, 2013)

It's only weird if you got Spiderman on the front of the lunchbox lol


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm envious of your bravery to eat in front of people. I don't think there's anything wrong with bringing a lunchbox.


----------



## carguydave (Jun 3, 2013)

When I started my first year of uni, I was still technically a grade 12 student. And it was a trade school, so majority of the other students were older than 25. And I was worried about bringing a lunch bag and some age-related heckling that could have come with it. But honestly, none of that ever happened Dont worry about it man


----------



## Jcoj613 (May 1, 2011)

It's odd if you think it's odd.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Just put your lunchbox in your rucksack or whatever bag you use...

I don't think a plastic container would look weird at all, it's an appropriate item to have in a university cafeteria... who cares?


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

LMAO @ lunch box


omg



I'm so sorry, I haven't used one since elementary



I guess it would be cool in a hipster sorta way, especially if its like an oldschool TMNT or Power Ranger lunch box, it would be kick ***


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you all for the comments and advice. I currently do bring a lunch box to university and I am eating before my back to back classes start. I decided to not go hungry on account of what a fair few may think of my carrying a lunchbox. I have to eat, I am a post-graduate student for Pete's sake; I need sustenance occasionally, lol!


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Ikea ^^ ^


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

No it's not odd at all. I had thought it was odd but at jobs I've had, I'd say the good majority have used lunchboxes.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

I just bring snacks. An apple, nuts, cut up veggies or fruit, jerky, coconut water. You could bring a protein bar or something, that should tie you over. I don't like having to carry around a lunch bag along with my other stuff. It doesn't need to be a big production number.


----------

